# Bourbon Pecan Pie anyone?



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Ever have a hankering for a specific food? 

Pics and recipe to follow!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

You suck Josh..... now I want pecan pie...

I still need to get those recipes typed up and sent to you. I will try to get to it tonight, after I go make dinner for the kids.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> You suck Josh..... now I want pecan pie...
> 
> I still need to get those recipes typed up and sent to you. I will try to get to it tonight, after I go make dinner for the kids.


you want pecan pie you say...............:mischief:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

How about a whipped cream vodka cheesecake?


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Bananna bread, pecan pie, cheesecake.....whats next cream cheese cinnamon rolls with a fresh cigar decoration? Im going in my shop now. .you wouldnt think reading about it would raise your blood sugar? Oy vey, my brothers from another mother know how to live.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

scottw said:


> How about a whipped cream vodka cheesecake?


Mmm. I'd eat it!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Some glazed craisens and heavy cream drizzled on it would set off the vodka nicely. Yummy
Lost 70lbs last year.....im leaving for real now lol


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I did a brown sugar and sour cream topping. I don't eat sweets but my wife loved it


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

40 min away from awesomeness.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

huskers said:


> 40 min away from awesomeness.


This is one of my all time favorites, Josh. I usually fix a couple of these at Thanksgiving. I use Crown Royal in mine. Throw a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream on top and it's pure heaven!!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

And done......










Smells so good!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Well now we know Josh bakes to relieve stress.... 

And Colin has it right.. scoop of vanilla bean icecream makes it that much better.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> Well now we know Josh bakes to relieve stress....
> 
> And Colin has it right.. not of vanilla bean icecream makes it that much better.


I grew up without a mom so I learned to cook.

I enjoy cooking/grilling.

Prolly cause I enjoy good food.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I was tempted to make this tonight but I only have one banana and by the time I realized that, my kid was in bed so I couldn't go out shopping. I will do this soon. Ask Avitti if he has any tricks for this too, he is our resident baker


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

scottw said:


> I was tempted to make this tonight but I only have one banana and by the time I realized that, my kid was in bed so I couldn't go out shopping. I will do this soon. Ask Avitti if he has any tricks for this too, he is our resident baker


I got a tip for ya........don't put bananas in pecan pie.

:biglaugh:


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Scott's crossing the threads again


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

huskers said:


> I got a tip for ya........don't put bananas in pecan pie.
> 
> :biglaugh:


Wrong thread, I thought I posted in the banana bread one. Bourbon is flowing right now


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Bourbon banana pecan pie!!!!!! Josh... start working the kinks outta that one... we are gonna be some fat, happy puffers by the end of this thread!!!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't think it would work buddy


----------

